# Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]



## JCBean (Jun 10, 2007)

I was requested to create a look that could be worn to work that was pretty but looked professional (as in professional at work, not done by a professional artist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 ).

Annnnnyway, here it is:

Office Friendly Make Up

I really hope you like it/find it useful!

Jen xx


----------



## breathless (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

awwwwwww. looks great! thanks!!! =]


----------



## JCBean (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

You're more than welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for commenting xx


----------



## Lissa (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

very pretty! I need Naked Lunch!!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

Thanks Lissa! Oh yes, I's a great colour, I love it!


----------



## zori (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

Ooh this is such a clean refreshing look for the office. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

Looks nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the post, I need some ideas on makeup so I can look presentable in the office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My supervisors wear so little to no makeup that I feel weird wearing foudnation alone! But if I don't wear anything, then I feel weird cuz the girls on my campus always have their faces done.  What a dilemma! hehe.


----------



## JCBean (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

You're welcome Zori and JDepp84 (a fan of the gorgeous Johnny, by any chance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Glad you liked it, and you found it helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Caffy (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

hottie!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

Aww, thanks Caffy


----------



## pink_candy (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

hehe thanks again!
please post another tutorial!
i'd luv to see a classic look


----------



## JCBean (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

Thanks Pink Candy! I'll see what I can do, what did you have in mind? ... xx


----------



## ankheera (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

i like this as my every day make up!!


----------



## faifai (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

Very fresh and polished. I would probably like it even more if the brows were lightly filled in...they look a bit "absent."


----------



## JCBean (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

Thanks Fai Fai!

Oh yeah, they're my natural brows, I tend to not really do anything with them to be honest, as when I've tried filling them in-lightly- before they just look too obvious and clown like...so I leave them be.

x


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

very soft and pretty - great tut - thank you


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

what a great look.  i've been trying to come up with some great looks for work: !!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

Thank you so much Dana and TIERAsta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## Hilly (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

Very nice tut! Easy for work!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Working 9-5 What A way to make a living!! Pretty Office friendly Make up Tut [LINK]*

Thanks Hdirenzo! x

P.S. I'm not stalking you


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

you look very pretty!


----------



## JCBean (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you Viv04! x


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

wow USEFUL AND PRETTTTYYY


----------



## JCBean (Jul 11, 2007)

Heheh, thank you Tiramisu Kate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x


----------

